#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Πού μπορούμε να αφήσουμε τα πράγματα που δεν χρειαζόμαστε πλέον

## SMBD

...

----------


## Evan

Να προσθέσω το Κρατικό Μαιευτήριο Αλεξάνδρα για όσους θέλουν να δώσουν ρούχα για νεογέννητα που εγκαταλείπονται εκεί
Βασ. Σοφίας 80 τηλ 210 77 70 501

----------


## Theo

και το ΝΤΑΟΥ Πεντέλης δέχεται ρούχα οποιασδήποτε μορφής ακόμα και κουρέλια να είναι.

Τα μεταποιούν σε ρούχα εθελόντριες και υπάλληλοι του ιδρύματος.

Κάθε χρόνο δίνω 3-4 τσάντες και 1 δίνω στον αγαπημένο μου εργάτη !! :Χαρούμενος:

----------

